

Deep Sea Cowboys - akozak
http://epicmagazine.com/2013/08/deep-sea-cowboys/

======
akozak
The company profiled is currently involved in salvaging the Concordia (source:
[http://theparbucklingproject.com/aziende.php](http://theparbucklingproject.com/aziende.php)).

